# سؤال عن : منضومة الهيدروليك في الطائرة بوينك 727



## المهندس ابو فهد (10 يناير 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء اني المهندس ابو فهد وهذه اول مشاركة لي و أود ان اعمل دراسة على منضومة الهيدروليك في بوينك 727 فهل يمكنكم نساعدتي باي معلومات عندكم وممنونكم.


----------



## hemoteq (13 فبراير 2010)

mercccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccci


----------



## it’s me (5 فبراير 2012)

مرحبا انا طالبة بالمرحلة الثانوية وحبيت اخذ رأيك بمشروع بما إنك مهندس أتمنى انك تقبل وشكرا ....​


----------



## samer al-hag (19 مارس 2012)

مشكور باشمهندس علي المعلومات القيمة


----------

